# Leftist Anti Israel and Jew Hatered Growing on the College campus



## Jroc (Feb 27, 2015)

Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, pointing out the Zionists routinely violate civil rights is because people hate Jews.  Not because they hate the fact Zionists regularly violate human rights.  

Maybe if the Zionists went back to Europe when they came from, people would stop being upset about what they are doing.


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 27, 2015)

Yo, its a trait of the Socialist Progressive Democrat Party!

"GTP"
Examples below:


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, pointing out the Zionists routinely violate civil rights is because people hate Jews.  Not because they hate the fact Zionists regularly violate human rights.
> 
> Maybe if the Zionists went back to Europe when they came from, people would stop being upset about what they are doing.



If we all left for Europe, the US would collapse overnight.


----------



## occupied (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, pointing out the Zionists routinely violate civil rights is because people hate Jews.  Not because they hate the fact Zionists regularly violate human rights.
> 
> Maybe if the Zionists went back to Europe when they came from, people would stop being upset about what they are doing.


Exactly, conflating distaste of the ultra conservative Israeli government with anti-semitism is like saying people are racist against blacks if they hate what Robert Mugabe does in Zimbabwe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, pointing out the Zionists routinely violate civil rights is because people hate Jews.  Not because they hate the fact Zionists regularly violate human rights.
> ...



The US isn't oppressing the people who were here first anymore. Mostly because we killed them all a century ago. 

The Zionists don't have that option.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 27, 2015)

You see a Jew it's ok to attack him or her as long as you leftist nuts scream Zionist


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum


Israel is the pox on the cancer that is humanity.  My apologies if you little Jewish Nazis are having a rough go.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 27, 2015)

OMG.  There are people that actually defend "Zionism," in this video.  That means displacing folks who already live in an area to create a new state.  Anyone that admits to being a Zionist, DOES believe, ostensibly, in aparthied and ethnic cleanshing as an option.  Sick.  And you wonder why people are reacting against this injustice.

*Zionism* (Hebrew: צִיּוֹנוּת, translit. _Tziyonut_, after Zion) is a nationalist and political movement of Jews and Jewish culture that supports the reestablishment of a Jewish homeland in the territory defined as the historic Land of Israel (also referred to as Palestine, Canaan or the Holy Land).[1][2][3][4] Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in central and eastern Europe as a national revival movement, and soon after this most leaders of the movement associated the main goal with creating the desired state in Palestine, then an area controlled by the Ottoman Empire.[5][6][7] A religious variety of Zionism supports Jews upholding their Jewish identity, opposes the assimilation of Jews into other societies and has advocated the 'return' of Jews to Israel as a means for Jews to be a majority in their own nation, and to be liberated from antisemitic discrimination, exclusion, and persecution that had historically occurred in the diaspora.[1]

The Jewish intended homeland and why the future will only run into trouble.  This is what "Zionists" desire.









> In 1938, Mahatma Gandhi rejected Zionism, saying that the establishment of a Jewish national home in Palestine is a religious act and therefore must not be performed by force. He wrote, "Palestine belongs to the Arabs in the same sense that England belongs to the English or France to the French. It is wrong and inhuman to impose the Jews on the Arabs ... Surely it would be a crime against humanity to reduce the proud Arabs so that Palestine can be restored to the Jews partly or wholly as their national home ... They can settle in Palestine only by the goodwill of the Arabs. They should seek to convert the Arab heart."[120]


Zionism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, pointing out the Zionists routinely violate civil rights is because people hate Jews.  Not because they hate the fact Zionists regularly violate human rights.
> 
> Maybe if the Zionists went back to Europe when they came from, people would stop being upset about what they are doing.



LOL, when I saw the thread title I immediately thought of you, and here you are, the first reply.  Your Jew hating radar is working just fine.

Why would people born in Israel and lived their entire life go back to where their parents and grandparents were born because you hate them?


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> You see a Jew it's ok to attack him or her as long as uiu leftist nut scream Zionist



Is it wrong to attack a Nazi?  The difference between the philosophy of a Nazi and the philosophy of a Zionist are. . . .  NOTHING.  They are both about a national homeland and racial supremacy.  

And. . . . surprise, surprise, the tactics they use to achieve their goals are surprisingly similar. 

If they don't act like Nazi's, they won't be ostracized like ones.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 27, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > You see a Jew it's ok to attack him or her as long as uiu leftist nut scream Zionist
> ...




Jews are "Nazis"  Seek help you moron. You may be a danger to yourself and others


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


If the shoe fits.  It's actions, and in this case also, words.  Zionism is an outrage that should never have been allowed.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 27, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Then buy a shoe with the word moron written on it. that'll fit you perfectly 



> moron
> [mawr-on, mohr
> 
> a person who is notably stupid or lacking in good judgment:



Moron Define Moron at Dictionary.com


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > You see a Jew it's ok to attack him or her as long as uiu leftist nut scream Zionist
> ...



You are sick


----------



## Misty (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


"We" killed them. I didn't kill anybody did you?  

Anyone born in this country is a Native American.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum



"Jew Hatered" and "Collage campus"

Just saying.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


The little Nazi Zionist got his feelings hurt, so sad.  Go back to your armed ghetto little Zionist.  Your Jew-card doesn't play here.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> You see a Jew it's ok to attack him or her as long as you leftist nuts scream Zionist


----------



## Jroc (Feb 27, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Poor boy he feels so inadequate 



> *inferiority complex* is a lack of self-worth, a doubt and uncertainty, and feelings of not measuring up to standards. It is often subconscious, and is thought to drive afflicted individuals to overcompensate, resulting either in spectacular achievement or extreme asocial behavior.


----------



## occupied (Feb 27, 2015)

kaz said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


No, he's entirely correct, there is nothing the Nazis did that does not have a direct parallel in how the state of Israel conducts itself and treats Palestinians within it's borders and it's relations with neighbors.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 27, 2015)

occupied said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Where do you people come from?



> *delusion*
> a fixed false belief that is resistant to reason orconfrontation with actual fact:


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 27, 2015)

kaz said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Feb 27, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




The Greeks slaughtered Jews too


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 27, 2015)

The most insidious part is how the Jewish Americans are a part of the Israeli hating left wing crowd.

I will repeat it again. The prophets warned to beware of the wolves who are in sheeps clothing.

As for these betrayers, they have always been there. There will always be some version of the golden calf that the unfaithful children of Abraham will replace their God with.

Shame on the liberal Jewish Americans who turn their backs on the land of Canaan. SHame on all of you.


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 27, 2015)

Who gives a shit about being anti-israel? Nothing wrong with that.

"Jew hatred" is different though. Any reason, other than what i can only assume is an anecdotal, edited video to believe that "Jew hatred" is increasing?


----------



## occupied (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


The land of reason. I do not assign Israel any special divinely ordained place among the world's nation states and instead judge them on their actions. Think of anything the Nazis did towards Jews that Israel has not done on a smaller scale against Palestinian Arabs and I will retract my statement.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 27, 2015)

occupied said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




 the Nazis would have had all the Jews dead,  the Arabs in Israel are thriving, Hamas controlled Gaza, not so much, but you're and idiot and will not comprehend that fact


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 27, 2015)

occupied said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



You are not worth a pint of piss you lying fucking heathen.


----------



## occupied (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Not good enough, I asked you for an example of something the Nazis did that Israel has not done. They may not be on a quest to exterminate all the Arabs (yet) but they have killed an awful lot of them out of vengeance and seemingly without remorse.


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2015)

occupied said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



If Jews would only die like the dogs that they are, eh Adolph?

I don't know what's sicker, you or the Jews who still vote for you


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



There are Muslims in the Knesset


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, pointing out the Zionists routinely violate civil rights is because people hate Jews.  Not because they hate the fact Zionists regularly violate human rights.
> 
> Maybe if the Zionists went back to Europe when they came from, people would stop being upset about what they are doing.



Stories like this are becoming increasingly common.

UCLA student told she could not serve because she is Jewish


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Being a Jew hater when you are a leftists is not being willing to "dare to tell the truth."  Jew hating on the left is mainstream


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> You see a Jew it's ok to attack him or her as long as you leftist nuts scream Zionist



Not at all.  I specifically attack Zionists for supporting the policies of the Zionist State.  
A lot of Jews I know are pretty embarrassed when they see little bodies being dragged out of the rubble of buildings the IDF bombs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

Misty said:


> "We" killed them. I didn't kill anybody did you?
> 
> Anyone born in this country is a Native American.



Don't be dense.  

America exists because the First Nations were exterminated nearly completely.  Most decent people admit this.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> The Greeks slaughtered Jews too



Yeah, is there anyone who didn't try to slaughter the Jews?  Seems to be a recurring pattern.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

kaz said:


> There are Muslims in the Knesset



Yes, there will always be the Quisling willilng to sell out his own.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The Greeks slaughtered Jews too
> ...




Joey says he knows why Jews are hated wherever they are. Tell us Joe. You got it figured out why, do people hate Jews?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 27, 2015)

*Students For Justice in Palestine Hides True Intentions*









> Next week, our campus will be hosting Israel Apartheid Week (IAW), a series of events hosted by Students For Justice in Palestine (SJP) chapters across the country. It is time that this event and this group are exposed for what they truly are. SJP does not stand for justice, instead they are a hate group and a more fitting definition of the acronym would be, “Students for Jewish Persecution.”
> 
> Let’s start with the naming of IAW. The use of the word “apartheid” in conjunction with Israel is not only false, but an insult to those who actually experienced true apartheid in South Africa. Most simply stated, there is no country in the Middle East that gives Arabs or other minorities more freedom than Israel does. Arabs can own land, vote, practice their chosen religion and speak their minds.
> 
> SJP uses IAW as an attempt to delegitimize Israel as a Jewish State. They promote what they refer to as “the Palestinian narrative,” which is nothing more than an attempt to rewrite history, where true historical facts are rendered irrelevant. All I can say to that is that narratives are what you want history to be. History is what actually happened. The close to 1 million Jews who were thrown out of the neighboring Arab countries at the time of Israel’s founding that are ignored in the “Palestinian narrative.”



Students For Justice in Palestine Hides True Intentions FrontPage Magazine


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Joey says he knows why Jews are hated wherever they are. Tell us Joe. You got it figured out why, do people hate Jews?



Probably because people like you piss everyone off... just saying.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

Actually, what Israel does is WORSE Than Apartheid.  Apartheid was a tribal policy, except the tribe happened to be white that was carrying it out.   WHen they stopped doing that, everyone learned to get along.  

The Zionists can't ever, ever let the Arab majority rule Palestine.  So they have to do things the Apartheid people tired and abandoned like "Homelands'.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 28, 2015)

occupied said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




Not many actually, muslims kill many, many, more Arabs than anybody,  but you're an idiot, that fact doesn't seem to bother you. it's only Jews who bother you.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Joey says he knows why Jews are hated wherever they are. Tell us Joe. You got it figured out why, do people hate Jews?
> ...


Like me? How so?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The Greeks slaughtered Jews too
> ...



Why? would that beJoe? you said you had the answer. Do you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Maybe you should check your deodorant....


----------



## Jroc (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Poor Joey he backs down form his own assertions. he's a coward


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Naw, I'm just mocking you at this point....


----------



## Jroc (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Deflecting because you don't want to really admit what you think about Jews generally. Not Israel, Jews. What do you think about Jews Joey?


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Mar 1, 2015)

I already know that the religious desperately scramble to try and deny what is obvious all the while you seem to think you are fooling anyone. Millions if not billions of people lead to their death over thousands of years over filthy pathetic factually proven foundations of religious lies.

Take a look for example at what happened between the Muslims and the Jewish people in the Middle East of which they are still fighting. But at one time the Jewish had to leave Israel or the Muslims were going to make them extinct.

Who was nice enough to give them refuge until getting fed up with their religious rhetoric? Germany did. But because the Jewish people valued filthy religious lies more than they valued human life, they were not only evicted from Israel, but they were also evicted from Germany only no other country wanted their religious filth plaguing their country so Germany got so fed up with them and the world around them for no one else offering to take them, that the holocaust began and all because people valued filthy religious lies more than they valued human life they had to suffer being imprisoned in camps.

Since no one else would take them because no one else wanted a mass number imposing their filthy religious lies in their country, the world decided to be humanitarian and take back Israel so they could take their filthy religious lies back over there where they are back at war with the Muslims.

It quite obviously is not over land as you will likely be so very desperate to try and make that out to be (the religious always try and make anything else to blame because they are too weak and pathetic to take responsibility for their own actions)  because the Muslims know that if they evict them again that the world will just come back and give it back to what would then be even a more scarce population of religious fools who continue to value lies more than they value human life while, like you, trying to pass the blame off on everyone else.

Everyone of every religion values filthy religious lies more than they value human life and proof of this is quite simply that they are religious.

Thousands of years of war and divide leading to the death of millions if not billions of people and still the world is plagued with the disease known as religion.

The holocaust happened  because people value lies more than they value human lives and those same people seek to try and blame everyone else for their own actions because they are too weak and pathetic to accept responsibility for their own actions and throw their religion in the garbage where it belongs.

How many people died for hundreds of years since before they were evicted, then during what they call a holocaust and now since the holocaust? Millions of people and here you sit practising religions only defence which is quite obviously ignorance.

Jesus Christ according to the religious themselves went to the Roman Empire spewing his religious filth and was slung up on a cross thus another fine example of filthy religious lies leading to war and divide exemplified by the religious themselves. How much more greedy or selfish can anyone be than to role play that which is factually proven not to exist aka a god?!!

The religious filthy lies, since long before Christ, eventually lead to the collapse of the Roman Empire and how many millions died there?

To top it off, the religious then stole the cross from the dead and called it a crucifix.

Many religious are those who worship or pray to the factually proven lie referred to by the religious as god, which is acknowledgement from themselves that what they worship or pray to must have intelligence to be able to understand. They also claim that what they pray to or worship is the creator of everything.

Not anything is able to go poof into existence out of nothingness, let alone be able to develop an intelligence without there first be energy matter and time to re create energy and matter.

Share with me even one example of anything going poof into existence out of nothingness?! No one ever will because the fact remains that it takes energy matter and time to recreate energy and matter.

You never will because what I share is the non contestable factual evidence falsifying every religious fundamental belief, what I share proves that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies. I do this because these lies have lead to the death of millions if not billions of people over thousands of years.

Again, the religious also steal from everything and attempt to attribute what they steal to their foundation of  factually proven lies to assist them in taking advantage of those from a time of weakness for power and control over the many. (time of weakness, innocent little baby, just lost a loved one, just got raped, homeless, starving, just got in or out of jail, the list goes on and on) For example a thousand years before some selfish liar chipped out of stone what they call the ten commandments, would you want your family murdered, your possessions stolen etc. Throw away religion and there are are still morals that existed, which the religious stole, long before the religious stole those morals and attempted to attribute what they stole to their foundation of factually proven religious filthy lies.

I say to all of you who for now stoop to being religious, you are far better than that and all you have to do to prove it is accept responsibility for your actions instead of continuing to practice religions only defence which is ignorance and throw your religion where every religion belongs and that place to throw it is quite obviously in the garbage and a long time coming.

I value lives more than I value filthy religious lies and because I care I am here for all of you.

Here is a video for everyone to love, even those who for now degrade themselves with the title Muslims (every religion is just as filthy as any other)

To watch the video simply:
Go to You Tube.
In the search box on You Tube type my name, David Jeffrey Spetch..
When the list of videos comes up,  avoid clicking on a video but instead click on my member name David Jeffrey Spetch.
This will bring you to my channel page.
The feature video on my channel page is what you are looking for. 

What a breeze and my pleasure.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


 thank you, thanks really, thank you


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Deflecting because you don't want to really admit what you think about Jews generally. Not Israel, Jews. What do you think about Jews Joey?



I just think they are just as silly as any other group who thinks there's an Invisible Sky Pixie who cares about them.  
Probably a little sillier given their history.  The Holocaust should have disabused them of any notion the Sky Pixie cares about them, specifically.  

It will be a happy day when all religion is discarded on the scrapheap of history and we treat Yahweh with the same disregard as Zeus and Odin.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Deflecting because you don't want to really admit what you think about Jews generally. Not Israel, Jews. What do you think about Jews Joey?




I think the creature has already displayed beyond any shadow of a doubt that it hates Jews.

That's what happens when worthless things need somebody to blame for all that's wrong with them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 1, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum
> ...



Well, there IS a creature here that call's itself "Humanity", but I would think you would be defending it because there is little difference between it and you.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Deflecting because you don't want to really admit what you think about Jews generally. Not Israel, Jews. What do you think about Jews Joey?
> ...




Yeah it was some Jewish banker, I think he said messed up his life or something. I'm not sure though


----------



## kaz (Mar 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Don't forget Mormons, he hates Mormons worse than Jews.  Apparently Mormons think he sucks at his job and has a bad attitude and they shit can him.  Can you imagine anyone thinking Joe sucks at his job and has a bad attitude?  Unfathomable...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Yeah it was some Jewish banker I think he said messed up his life or something I'm not sure though




I think he also mentioned that the Yeshiva girls used to beat him up for lunch money on the way to school.  The fact that they were 8 years old and he was a 23 year old middle school student made the pain too much to bear.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it was some Jewish banker I think he said messed up his life or something I'm not sure though
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum


Those aren't leftists. Those are islamists. Get yer story straight.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jroc (Mar 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum
> ...



the BDS movement is a leftist movement, started by the leftist in conjunction with the islamonazis ..Get it straight


----------



## Jroc (Mar 1, 2015)

Even Some leftist Jews support  the islamonazis killing of other Jews unbelievable


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



ACtually, guy, you guys are the masters of blaming other people for your bad behavior. 

"Waaaaah, we totally need to steal Palestine because Hitler did a nasty to us."  

I just ask, why is this my problem.  If the palestinians want to kill you, it's because you pissed them off.  I refuse to get involved because hey, you have no one to blame but yourselves.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Even Some leftist Jews support the islamonazis killing of other Jews unbelievable



Not really.  What the Zionists are doing is a crime against humanity.  The whole world sees it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I think he also mentioned that the Yeshiva girls used to beat him up for lunch money on the way to school. The fact that they were 8 years old and he was a 23 year old middle school student made the pain too much to bear.



Meh, I grew Up Catholic and didn't even meet any Jews until College.  

I did grow up in a neighborhood where we used "Jew" as a verb.  As in "Bob totally Jewed you on that deal!"


----------



## Jroc (Mar 2, 2015)

> The BDS (Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions against Israel) movement has assembled a rather strange sort of bedfellows.  It is led by Arab-Muslim professional propagandists who seek Israel’s destruction, along with leftist students and faculty members seeking a ‘cause,’ and non-better than one “to stick it to the Jews.” Among them, one could find naïve students with little understanding of the history of the Middle East or the Arab-Israeli conflict. It matters not that their cause is unjust, and transparently anti-Semitic, or that the Arab world unlike Israel’s open democracy is homophobic, enslaves women, is utterly intolerant of Christians and Jews, or that its schools breed hatred and misanthropy.







> Student senates should question why so much time is being spent on critiquing one country – Israel, where democracy prevails, while excluding nations like Iran, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Sudan, Turkey, China, Hamas in Gaza, the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank, where no democracy exists and human rights of citizens are grossly violated, religious freedom is denied to Christians, and where ethnic minorities are being persecuted. The BDS movement denies charges of anti-Semitism but they appear rather hypocritical. To any even-handed observer the movement’s singling out of the world’s only Jewish nations appears suspect if not downright anti-Semitic.



The Hate and Hypocrisy of the BDS Movement FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I think he also mentioned that the Yeshiva girls used to beat him up for lunch money on the way to school. The fact that they were 8 years old and he was a 23 year old middle school student made the pain too much to bear.
> ...




It sounds to me like you are still waiting to grow up.

It hasn't affected you yet, since you have made the choice to remain a stupid, ignorant child who hates Jews. Using the excuse that your hatred of Jews is just fine and dandy because the children with whom you identify were all antisemites doesn't cut it.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 2, 2015)

*How The Academic Left Came To Hate Israel*

*By: Richard L. Cravatts PHD.*




> On campuses today Israel is regularly, though falsely, condemned for being created “illegally” – through the “theft” of Palestinian lands and property – and thus has no “right to exist.”
> 
> Zionism is regularly equated with Nazism, and the perceived offenses of Israel’s government and military are likened to Nazi crimes against humanity; the notion is that Israel is creating a “Holocaust in the Holy Land” through “ethnic cleansing,” an ongoing “genocide” of Arabs, and the elimination of the rights of an innocent, “indigenous people” who merely seek self-determination and the peaceful creation of a Palestinian homeland.
> 
> ...





> Why the animus against democratic Israel in academe as the nation defends itself from an unending campaign of aggression from Arab countries? One trend that has permeated the university and which has had a subsequent influence on the way Israel is perceived was the coming of two watchwords of higher education: _diversity_ and_multiculturalism_.
> 
> The language of multiculturalism on campuses is sprinkled with the linguistics of oppression, coaxing students in newly-identified victim groups to see themselves as deserving of protection and special political, racial, and cultural recognition.





> In _United in Hate: The Left’s Romance With Tyranny and Terror_, his examination of the traditional impulse of the Left to align itself with political movements with values foreign and antithetical to those of most Americans, Jamie Glazov saw a direct causal link between an acceptance of defective ideologies by the Left as part of the process by which it rejects democratic Western ideals and a slavish fondness for what he characterizes as the “Left’s sacred cow of multiculturalism.”
> 
> The visceral hatred by the Left of its favorite hobgoblins, imperialist America and its codependent oppressor, Israel, finds similar expression from morally defective professors such as Juan Cole, who in his writings regularly takes swipes at Israeli and American defenses while simultaneously excusing Arab complicity for violence or terror.





> Coupled with academia’s fervent desire to make campuses socially ideal settings where racial and cultural strife cease to exist is the other newly-popular impulse to inculcate students with a longing for what is called “social justice,” a nebulous term lifted from Marxist thought that empowers left-leaning administrators and faculty with the false ethical security derived from feeling that they are bringing positive moral and ethical precepts to campuses.
> 
> For the Left, according to David Horowitz, a former radical leftist turned conservative, social justice is “the concept of a world divided into oppressors and oppressed.” Those seeking social justice, therefore, do so with the intention of leveling the economic, cultural, and political playing fields; they seek to reconstruct society in a way that disadvantages the powerful and the elites, and overthrows them if necessary – in order that the dispossessed and weak can acquire equal standing.
> 
> In other words, the Left yearns for a utopian society that does not yet exist, and is willing to reconstruct and overturn the existing status quo – often at a terrible human cost – in the pursuit of seeking so-called justice for those who, in their view, have been passed over or abused by history


.

The Jewish Press How The Academic Left Came To Hate Israel


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> It sounds to me like you are still waiting to grow up.
> 
> It hasn't affected you yet, since you have made the choice to remain a stupid, ignorant child who hates Jews. Using the excuse that your hatred of Jews is just fine and dandy because the children with whom you identify were all antisemites doesn't cut it.



Guy, I'm indifferent to Jews.  I have no use for Zionists.  People who live in the middle of people who've sworn to kill are just kind of stupid.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds to me like you are still waiting to grow up.
> ...




The guy who's "indifferent" is more often than not the first scumbag to rush to the Jew hating threads and claim he knows why everyone hates those Jews


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jroc said:


> The guy who's "indifferent" is more often than not the first scumbag to rush to the Jew hating threads and claim he knows why everyone hates those Jews



Yeah, it's your deodorant.... you really need to look into that.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 5, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Even Some leftist Jews support  the islamonazis killing of other Jews unbelievable



I can hardly believe what that young man is trying to say to Dennis in this discussion!  And this is his "good friend"?   He's meshugenah!


----------



## Jroc (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Even Some leftist Jews support  the islamonazis killing of other Jews unbelievable
> ...




The guy was just a Jewish caller, not a friend of his, but this is leftism, those type are leftist first. Jews? They'd like to forget that fact


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


>



Oh, JRoids, of course Israel is an apartheid state.  

Arabs can't serve in the IDF, even the citizens.  

and most of the Arabs of Palestine are kept in the West Bank where they are second class citizens.  The South Africans tried this shit, too.  It didn't work.  

But you are right on one point.  They want the Zionists out of their country, and frankly who can blame them. 

You act like afer someone take your house and lets you live in the garage, you should be grateful.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




You're an idiot Joey and you don't even know it..




> Anat Hasakhia, an Israeli Arab and a Muslim, has sent all three of her children to serve in the Israel Defense Forces and she is proud of it. This includes her daughter, who serves alongside many Jewish women soldiers. She believes very strongly that all Israeli Arabs should serve in the Israel Defense Forces, because it is such an important part of being Israeli, to give back to the country and to become Israeli war heroes. Hasakhia thinks that by contributing to the Israeli state, Israeli Arabs will better be able to integrate into Israeli society. She strongly feels that all Israelis should serve their country, regardless of their religious beliefs, at least by doing national service if not being part of the Israeli army forces


.



> Hasakhia is not the only Israeli Arab to feel this way. There are many Israeli Arabs who want to give back to the country that they were born into and contribute toward Israeli society by serving in the army. It is also an effective way to better integrate into their home country. For example the Bedouin and Druze Israelis, communities actively encourage IDF service. There are also Christian and non-Bedouin Muslim Israeli Arabs who volunteer to proudly serve in the Israel Defense Forces and within the Israel Defense Forces there are entire units comprised of Israeli Arab citizens.



Stories of Israeli Arab Soldiers in the IDF United with Israel


----------



## Jroc (Mar 6, 2015)

*An officer and a Muslim Zionist 




*


> "From the age of zero I was told that Israel stole Palestine from us, but when I was 14 I woke up. I discovered that Jews are not bad," says Ala Wahib, an operations officer at a key IDF training base, and the highest-ranked Muslim officers in the Israeli army
> .
> “I am the operations officer at the IDF ground forces training base at Tze’elim,” Ala Wahib says at the start of our conversation, his eyes twinkling with excitement. “I am like the mother and father of that place,” he adds. “The only thing is that I don’t really have anyone to share it with, so I make sure to pat myself on the back every now and again, and say ‘dude, you’re awesome. Look how far you’ve come.’”



http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=5727


----------



## Jroc (Mar 6, 2015)

Dedicated to Joey the Jew hater


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

*From among non-Bedouin Arab citizens, the number of volunteers for military service—some Christian Arabs and even a few Muslim Arabs—is minute, and the government makes no special effort to increase it.* 

Israel Defense Forces - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Sorry, still apartheid....


----------



## Jroc (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> *From among non-Bedouin Arab citizens, the number of volunteers for military service—some Christian Arabs and even a few Muslim Arabs—is minute, and the government makes no special effort to increase it.*
> 
> Israel Defense Forces - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sorry, still apartheid....




Poor joey he's been exposed as the idiot he is




> Arabs can't serve in the IDF, even the citizens.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 7, 2015)

This Arab would be murder by Arabs...Most Arabs are murdered by other Arabs Joey..


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

One man, one vote.  Not giving one tribe more goodies than another.  This really isn't fucking complicated J'Roids. Your fucked up apartheid state is hated around the world because everyone outside of JesusLand sees it for what it is.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> One man, one vote.  Not giving one tribe more goodies than another.  This really isn't fucking complicated J'Roids. Your fucked up apartheid state is hated around the world because everyone outside of JesusLand sees it for what it is.




You've been exposed as a liar Joey the Jew hater...carry on


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > One man, one vote.  Not giving one tribe more goodies than another.  This really isn't fucking complicated J'Roids. Your fucked up apartheid state is hated around the world because everyone outside of JesusLand sees it for what it is.
> ...



Guy, you can try to pretty it up all day, but the Zionist entity is an atrocity, and even Jews are ashamed of it.  At least decent ones.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





> *Arabs can't serve in the IDF, even the citizens*.



You're a liar Joey own up


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, you can try to pretty it up all day, but the Zionist entity is an atrocity, and even Jews are ashamed of it.  At least decent ones.



The "Zionist entity"

Subhumans do like to call Israel that, don't they?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The "Zionist entity"
> 
> Subhumans do like to call Israel that, don't they?



Pretty much like calling Germany between 1933-1945 "The Nazi Regime".  Puts it in the proper perspective. 

Or calling South Africa "the Apartheid State".

Zionism is not going to be treated well in the history books.  Religious discrimination is no better than racial discrimination.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 8, 2015)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who got a laugh that the OP doesn't know how to spell the word "college"? I teach teenage students who barely speak English that could spell "college" correctly.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 8, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who got a laugh that the OP doesn't know how to spell the word "college"? I teach teenage students who barely speak English that could spell "college" correctly.




Just shows the pettiness of people like you who focus more on a typo then the facts of the thread. Are you a leftist Jews hater who supports the BDS movement?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum


This is great news. It means christianity is loosing its grip on our society. The next generation isnt smart enough to organize or vote but at least they arent buying the biggest lie that god visited.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2015)

kaz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, pointing out the Zionists routinely violate civil rights is because people hate Jews.  Not because they hate the fact Zionists regularly violate human rights.
> ...


Doesnt Israel want them all to come move back home? 

And there's a difference between secular Jews and hessidics. The hessidics dont even like secular Jews.

Can I live in israel? I'm a Greek american.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 8, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum
> ...



islamonazis  instead of Christians great idea


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


No. Not at all. I know lots of good secular americans who are good family friends neighbors and co workers. Fuck you if you think people who dont believe your superstitions are bad.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 8, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 You're no Greek... What do you think of the turks? Jews are Jews no matter what their level of observance


----------



## Jroc (Mar 8, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Greeks are Christians as far as i know... Maybe you're a liar?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Greeks dont like the turks but as an american I appreciate them for being allies and moderate. 

Not that they arent backward and weird too but they're just like all other theists. Its a very primitive superstitious ignorant ancient belief. Us humans are still a very young newly evolved species. We think we have it all figured out. I promise you we dont.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 8, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Tayyip Erdogan is a moderate? You're living in the past boy


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Are they bad too now? So soon we will be at war with turkey and Iran too? Then when we stop driving with fossel fuels Saudi Arabia? How do you see this ending?


----------



## Jroc (Mar 8, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Turkey was once a secular governed country. Now they aren't. If you were consistent you would agree that was a bad thing.


----------



## kaz (Mar 9, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Try reading my post again because you read it backwards.  I said why would they move out of Israel to a place they have never lived, not why would they move into Isreal.

And what do Hasidic Jews have to do with anything I said?


----------



## Jroc (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




This guy is a fraud he's as much Greek as I am


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2015)

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I know lots of Greeks who dont buy christianity but still believe in god. They can't defend their religion but can't believe there is no god. That's the only reason people believe because they can't imagine otherwise. 

Many greeks are too smart to believe in virgin births or the story that non christians go to hell.

And I tell them if they dont believe they should quit the religion but its their custom and tradition so they just go 2 times a year. I'm the same way. I won't tell my priest he's stupid and there is no god. I'm not the devil. Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2015)

Jroc said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Hedate thespenis. Tekanate? Puste. Skata nafas.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I dont know I was just talking shit. Last night my Jewish friend came over and we talked to my dad on the phone and he made my dad feel like a million bucks. My dads going through tough times. Anyways how can I say anything bad about all Jews when he's such a great guy?

Its like I trash blacks. As a culture they may suck but often individually they are some of the best people I know.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2015)

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I know they arent all there. I know they still have some wackward fucked up ways. Similar to Saudi Arabia.

We're friends with Saudi Arabia and most of the 9-11 terrorists were from there. Not turkey.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 9, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...





I know lots of Greeks they certainly aren't muslm sympathizers and they hate Turks


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2015)

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I was born in america. Like in the islands of Samos free thinkers thousands of years ago discovered logic and reason and science but the mystics and slave owners like Plato decided they shouldn't tell the masses about these things. Instead they pushed religion. Brainwashing. Held man back 2000 years.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2015)

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Muslim is just another man made religion like christianity. 

I wish all religion would go away but I dont see us avoiding a jihad.


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



A liberal talking about "free thinkers" is classic.  The ultimate monolithic ideology.  Up until modern times, man advanced, until greedy leeches discovered voting for your meals and breeding the stupid


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Liberalism shows religion doesn't go away, it just takes different forms


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> A liberal talking about "free thinkers" is classic.  The ultimate monolithic ideology.  Up until modern times, man advanced, until greedy leeches discovered voting for your meals and breeding the stupid




When has the little boy said anything that was actually liberal, though?

All I have seen is stupid crap.


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > A liberal talking about "free thinkers" is classic.  The ultimate monolithic ideology.  Up until modern times, man advanced, until greedy leeches discovered voting for your meals and breeding the stupid
> ...


sealy is a left wing nut who has every stereotypical Democrat position on everything then talks about free thinking, it's a hoot


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> sealy is a left wing nut who has every stereotypical Democrat position on everything then talks about free thinking, it's a hoot




Of course, the child is a left wing nut.  You called him liberal, though.

  The left has been taken over by lock-step practitioners of identity politics but liberal is about the last thing I would call these authoritarians.


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealy is a left wing nut who has every stereotypical Democrat position on everything then talks about free thinking, it's a hoot
> ...



Yes, read my sig.  When discussing what the word means I make the same point you do.  However, in referring to them in a general conversation I call them what they call themselves


----------



## CMike (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


The land was not stolen, and there was never an independent muslim "palestinian state" unless you count Jordan.


----------



## CMike (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> One man, one vote.  Not giving one tribe more goodies than another.  This really isn't fucking complicated J'Roids. Your fucked up apartheid state is hated around the world because everyone outside of JesusLand sees it for what it is.


Do you know what apartheid means? If so, what do you think it means?


----------



## CMike (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The Zionist entity, Israel, is the only democracy in the middle east, and the only state in the region that gives it's citizens, including muslims, full civil rights, including women.


----------



## CMike (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > The "Zionist entity"
> ...


Funny you should say.

Israel is the ONLY state in the region that doesn't discriminate based on religion.


----------



## CMike (Mar 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Probably. Apply for a visa.


----------



## CMike (Mar 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Turkey just allowed Hamas to be based in Turkey.

Turkey is a radical muslim state.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Whatever loser.


----------



## kaz (Mar 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What do you disagree with Democrats on?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2015)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


None of your socially conservatives like free thinking. For example they hate science because god doesnt even qualify as a theory. At best its a hypothesis. To conservatives this is considered blasphamy. Even 100 years ago conservatives would want to string you up for pointing this out. Hell you guys would do it now if you could. I saw christians mad at an atheist girl at a town hall. Mob mentality.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 10, 2015)

Being corp


kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Being corporate democrats. Not fighting hard enough for the masses. Going along with GOP too much. Not articulating and defending their position better. Allowing cuts to social programs and taxing middle class while giving corporate deals. Not being better at offense and always playing d. Not making the GOP look stupid on gw. 

Oh I dont like how they have to seem socially moral on things like FCC and movie ratings or when al gore was against violent video games. Or being anti pot.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 10, 2015)

CMike said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Joey doesn't like Jews much and he wishes for the day when all the Jews in Israel will be annihilated. 'Driven into the sea"


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

CMike said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > One man, one vote.  Not giving one tribe more goodies than another.  This really isn't fucking complicated J'Roids. Your fucked up apartheid state is hated around the world because everyone outside of JesusLand sees it for what it is.
> ...



Yes, I know exactly what it means.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Joey doesn't like Jews much and he wishes for the day when all the Jews in Israel will be annihilated. 'Driven into the sea"



I think when you take religious stupidity to that level, you kind of deserve to get it.  I also didn't cry when that guy climbed into a lion cage expecting God to protect him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

CMike said:


> Turkey just allowed Hamas to be based in Turkey.
> 
> Turkey is a radical muslim state.



Again one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.  Hamas is the duly elected government of the Palestinian Authority.  You know, all you NeoCons keep saying Democracy is the answer to all the problems in the Middle East- until the elect people you don't like.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 10, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum




Sad to see how little Progressives have changed from their early fascist roots


----------



## Jroc (Mar 10, 2015)

Neotrotsky said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Joey doesn't like Jews much and he wishes for the day when all the Jews in Israel will be annihilated. 'Driven into the sea"
> ...




Israel protects itself. Like Netanyahu said, No more will Jews be passive in the face of annihilation


----------



## Jroc (Mar 10, 2015)

Neotrotsky said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum
> ...




Where the hell you been?


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 10, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...





I have stopped in on occasion to look
but illness with some family members took up a lot of time
and I did go abroad for awhile.

Plus, once one starts up, I knew it sometimes can be way too consuming of time


----------



## Jroc (Mar 10, 2015)

Neotrotsky said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Neotrotsky said:
> ...




Hope everything is ok now. Good to see you back


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 10, 2015)

thank you very much comrade !


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Israel protects itself. Like Netanyahu said, No more will Jews be passive in the face of annihilation



Yes, let's threaten other countries because we want to play, "God Love Us the Very Best".  

Reality. A few generations, most of those Israelis will go back to Europe because living next to people who want to murder you is kind of stupid.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Unbelievable this going on in our colleges. The leftist scum



At least ya spelled college right...


----------



## Jroc (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Israel protects itself. Like Netanyahu said, No more will Jews be passive in the face of annihilation
> ...


Which is why they've left Europe and all the Arab countries genius. Now the Jews are strong, and can defend themselves...I'm still waiting for you to complete your thought on why Jews are hated wherever they go?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey just allowed Hamas to be based in Turkey.
> ...




 No Intelligent person ever offers that incredibly trite and sophomoric platitude about "One man's freedom fighter....".

 An intelligent person establishes certain qualifications and parameters by way of what constitutes terrorism or what doesn't, and applies it to the situation.  Only an utter moron would think it only had to do with point of view.


----------



## CMike (Mar 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Check out from 13:30 until the end.

Netanyahu says almost the same thing.


----------



## CMike (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Israel protects itself. Like Netanyahu said, No more will Jews be passive in the face of annihilation
> ...


The difference is that Jews were living with people whom wanted to murder them anyway, now they make up a powerful military to protect themselves.


----------



## CMike (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


What does it mean to you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Which is why they've left Europe and all the Arab countries genius. Now the Jews are strong, and can defend themselves...I'm still waiting for you to complete your thought on why Jews are hated wherever they go?



Look in the mirror some time.  

YOu do realize how obnoxious you sound, right?  

Anyway, gathering up in one place so they can kill you more easily doesn't seem like a really smart plan.  

Maybe not pissing people off would be the way to go.  Just saying.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

CMike said:


> The difference is that Jews were living with people whom wanted to murder them anyway, now they make up a powerful military to protect themselves.



So they are like an abused child that's gotten big enough to beat up on someone else? 

Our prisons are full of those.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> No Intelligent person ever offers that incredibly trite and sophomoric platitude about "One man's freedom fighter....".
> 
> An intelligent person establishes certain qualifications and parameters by way of what constitutes terrorism or what doesn't, and applies it to the situation. Only an utter moron would think it only had to do with point of view.



Really?  

When Osama Bin Laden was killing Russians for teaching Girls how to Read in Afghanistan, Ronnie Ray-gun called him a "Freedom Fighter".  Brought his fellow Taliban to the White House and totally praised their asses. 

We armed the Contras, who killed women and children.  And smuggled drugs into America.  Ronnie called them "Freedom fighters", too.  

When these folks turn on us like bin Laden did, they become terrorists.  

The British thought Menachem Began was a terrorist when he blew up the King David Hotel.  

The Apartheid government thought Nelson Mandela was a terrorist.  

"Terrorist" is a nice pejorative and such, but as a definition, it's kind of useless.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jroc said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me I'm not the only one who got a laugh that the OP doesn't know how to spell the word "college"? I teach teenage students who barely speak English that could spell "college" correctly.
> ...



The "a" key is NOT next tot he "e" key, if it was I would have assumed it was a typo. Let's not pretend like it was a typo ok? And as for your question I'm not a Democrat/on the left, and I don't hate Jews. I was simply pointing out that somebody going on a tirade about education ironically didn't know how to spell the word "college".


----------



## Jroc (Mar 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why they've left Europe and all the Arab countries genius. Now the Jews are strong, and can defend themselves...I'm still waiting for you to complete your thought on why Jews are hated wherever they go?
> ...


Are you "pissed" off at the Jews?


----------



## CMike (Mar 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is that Jews were living with people whom wanted to murder them anyway, now they make up a powerful military to protect themselves.
> ...


More like Israel is defending itself against enemies trying to beat them up and kill them.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Why would I be? Why would you think I would be?


----------



## Jroc (Mar 12, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Are you JoeB? Who the hell are you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Are you "pissed" off at the Jews?



Not really.  But I know you need a persecution complex to function, so I am pissed off at you. 

Because you're stupid.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jroc said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



So in other words if somebody disagrees with you, they must be anti-semitic? That might be way people don't like you...just saying.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> So in other words if somebody disagrees with you, they must be anti-semitic? That might be way people don't like you...just saying.



Well, JRoids can't live without his persecution complex.  It never occurs to him that people don't like him because he's an asshole. 

You just must hate Jews! 

And if you think slaughtering women and children in Gaza is, you know, wrong.... 

YOu must hate Jews!


----------



## Jroc (Mar 12, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...


Somebody I don't know about. I do know JoeB....Who are you again?


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jroc said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



What do you mean who am I? What kind of a question is that? Who are you?


----------



## Jroc (Mar 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > So in other words if somebody disagrees with you, they must be anti-semitic? That might be way people don't like you...just saying.
> ...




I go by your body of work...Who's your new friend?


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2015)

The Israelis have become the New Nazis...a society based on racism


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## mgh80 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



JoeB doesn't speak for me, only I speak for myself. It's something called self-thought...you should really try it sometime. Since I disagreed with you I'm a non-thinking, following, anti-Semitic, pissed off at Jewish people...and it bothers you so much that you keep asking me who I am? I'm a person with a  life: get one.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> 
> I go by your body of work...Who's your new friend?



Someone else you'll scream is anti-Semitic, no doubt. That's your schtick. It's actually gotten kind of tiresome, you really have exhausted all your "holocaust sympathy" quite some time ago.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


You've got me confused with someone else..everybody on the board knows you're a whack job


----------



## Steinlight (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


No it hasn't. And it won't change anytime soon.


----------



## Steinlight (Mar 15, 2015)

Nothing will come of this. America will continue to be the Merchant's greatest ally. America is a good goy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jroc said:


> You've got me confused with someone else..everybody on the board knows you're a whack job



Naw, guy, I don't have you confused at all. You're a typical Zionist whiner who whips out the Holocaust Card whenever you lose an argument.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > You've got me confused with someone else..everybody on the board knows you're a whack job
> ...



I rarely use that with an idiot like you no need. Your post do the talking


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jroc said:


> I rarely use that with an idiot like you no need. Your post do the talking



Naw, you guys just keep thinking some shit that happened 70 years ago is a permanent "Get out of Decency Free" card.  

No one's buying it anymore.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > I rarely use that with an idiot like you no need. Your post do the talking
> ...


So why are "Jews hated everywhere they go" Joey? finish that thought for me


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jroc said:


> So why are "Jews hated everywhere they go" Joey? finish that thought for me



Probably because there are too many like you giving the rest a bad name...


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 16, 2015)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Kaz the free thinker, repeating stuff doled out to millions of right wingers on a daily basis. Poor people on welfare ruining the country.  Not one word of corporate welfare by the way and you're  not yet enough of a free  thinker to figure out why.


----------



## kaz (Mar 16, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Jason, Obama's wench.  Yes, I'm a stereotypical right winger.

Well, except the part that I'm pro-choice, think all drugs should be legal and think euthanasia, gay sex, gambling and all other morality laws should be repealed.  But other than that, I'm a right winger.  Well, except the part that I oppose the Iraq war and think we should not be militarily in the middle east, we should slash the military by half and make it defensively focused.  You know.

So, I'm calling you out as the useless, cock sucking liberal ass wipe that you are.  I just said how I'm not a Republican.  Top it since you think those differences make me a mind meld Republican.

What a pussy.  Go for it bitch.


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 16, 2015)

kaz said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Damn,  thought you were at least trying to be a free thinker which I know you're  not,  but you turned out to be just a vulgar  little poster  who can't even respond in a civil fashion.


----------



## kaz (Mar 17, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What a lazy ass, making up shit.  Moron, I'm against all "welfare" including corporate welfare.  It's not my job to address every position I have in every post.  My position consistently is it's not the government's job to tilt the playing field for or against anyone.  Businesses should be free, government should do nothing for them or to harm them.  Just like citizens.  The government should be a referee, not a kindergarten teacher to wipe your nose and make sure you take a nap.

Just checking, is this the debate system you want?  We just pick anything the other didn't address in a particular post and make up their position on it?  If you do, you have to get better at it because you completely whiffed on your first shot


----------



## Jroc (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > So why are "Jews hated everywhere they go" Joey? finish that thought for me
> ...




Avoiding again, because you know you outted yourself with that statement, not that everyone on the board doesn't already know you're a lunatic Jews hater


----------



## kaz (Mar 17, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



I see, so you want a productive debate where you argue my consistently libertarian positions with liberal talking points against right wingers.

Just so you know, JasonBrainFreeze, I have two modes.  Serious and fun.  If you want serious, I won't insult you at all.  But there is a catch, you have to debate my views, not W's.  W was one of the worst Presidents in our history.  I disagree with Republicans on social and military issues.  I also disagree with them on fiscal issues because I am actually fiscally conservative.  Your choice, serious or fun.  But you have to pick.  Don't pick fun then whine


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 17, 2015)

kaz said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



All you


kaz said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Many of these threads are from certain right wingers trying to prove that liberals are the haters just like in this thread, but then your true colors  when someone tries to speak with logic and respect.  You respond with hatred and vulgarity.    I now remember  you were the guy who said he bopped a girl on the head with a book for saying hello to you.  You're not capable of debate.  Have a nice the rest of your life.


----------



## kaz (Mar 17, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> I now remember  you were the guy who said he bopped a girl on the head with a book for saying hello to you.  You're not capable of debate.  Have a nice the rest of your life.



I never did or said any such thing, you are full of shit. Thanks for the "logic and respect" of making shit up and arguing libertarianism with liberal talking points against Republicans.  So productive.

Bye bye, you just earned ignore.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Avoiding again, because you know you outted yourself with that statement, not that everyone on the board doesn't already know you're a lunatic Jews hater



Some of my best friends are Jewish.  THey just aren't whacked out Zionist nuts like you are.


----------

